# Painting Jigheads



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I bought some plain lead jigs I'd like to try painting, but I don't know if, or how I need to clean them before painting them. Is there likely a residue that needs to come off first? 

What will work? !%


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hay man were have you been,well if your talking paint from a jar no just dip them and hang on a wire,or you could use some fine grit papper around them but im not sure what your using powder pr jar paint that and size if jig some of my bigger arkes require some milling with file and sand papper mark


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Markfish has it all wraped up but of course I always have something to say. I do these type of projects in the winter to keep the cabin fever at bay. I use spray enamel and powder paint (dip). You can apply powder paint, dip,(heatgun like a blow dryer but hotter) you need to heat the lead a minimal amount so the powder will attach and use the heat gun to melt the powder evenly around the jig head. I also do the same to my bullet weights. You can add glitter that can be purchased at any hobby house and even wallyworld. I also use clear fingernail polish over the whole thing to protect it. I found that "hard as nails" clear lasts longer than most anything else. I tried to coat them with clear epoxy but the working time was not long enough and the surface seemed to not flow even like the polish did. Also the epoxy would flake off in big hunks when it hit rocks, docks riprap or anything hard..pontoon. I put a small box on my bench with toothpicks in it to hold the bullet weights while I work on them. I sure hope this helps a little. 
jmtcw
d/m


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Mark and Don, you've been quite helpful. !%

Mark, I've been around, all over the forums, just not as much this summer. Thanks alot for asking! :B


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

If the lead jigs are new, and not gray looking, then wipe them off with alcohol to get any fingerprints off and then powder paint them. That's the easiest with no smell. If the jigs are old and gray, dip the jigs in vinegar which will etch the lead. Then wash in clean water , dry and powder paint.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Great, thanks cadman. Older jigs, I have some.


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

You can get paints a pat catans

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

